# best Mallard Drake Call?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

for those of you who use a Drake call what one do you like the best?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Didn't know there was but one mallard drake call, per se: Duck Commander's big ol' "green dynamite" tube with a whistle in it. And would guess that the great majority us just use a teal, pintail, wigeon, woodie, whatever whistle when we feel a need to dweeb. 

I like Haydel's MP-90 Magnum Pintail Mallard Drake, because it seems the loudest of its litter. But there aren't many instances when I'll use it as a mallard.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Duck Commander*

Duck Commander, but likely any "pintail" whistle would work. (Maybe even a pealess dog whistle???)


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

Ken, I use a Buck Gardner drake whistle. Really has been good for me over the last 5-6 seasons.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Any number of various agricultural products, properly distributed, will call ducks. :roll:


----------

